# Want to Breed But Not Sure On Filter



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

hey guys im very interested in breeding some barbs or maybe some mollies, so far i think i have a pretty good set up, i have a 55g comunity tank and a 20g wich i hope to turn into a breeding tank. but my only problem is the only filters i have are my penguin 330 on my 55 and an aquaclear 150 on my 20... now ive been reading and i guess when the fry hatch they may very well be sucked up into my filter?? without having to go out and buy a sponge filter is there any alternative for me? i also have a cannister filter (Fluval 3plus)


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

You can try putting a small sponge or some panty hose or something around the intake of the filter.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

That's exactly what I do. I have either taken the netting from one of those net breeder boxes and wrapped it around the intake or I have purchased those net bags you use to put charcoal filter in and tied that around the intake. Works just fine!


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

ok so you guys seem pretty knowledgable so i wont start anouther thread as to the rest of the questions i have.. 
1. in just a few words im not asking to wase your time and get a huge answer, what is the best way to set up a breeding tank?
2. ive noticed at big als they have a few already pregnant fish would it be best to get one of those or try and get fish i house pregnant? 
3. if it is best to get a fish i house pregnant how do i go about getting that done?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

ok so you guys seem pretty knowledgable so i wont start anouther thread as to the rest of the questions i have.. 
1. in just a few words im not asking to wase your time and get a huge answer, what is the best way to set up a breeding tank?

*If your going to use your 55G tank I suggest having plenty of hiding spots for the fry. When I first started I just let my fish breed in my show tank and the gravel was large enough that the fry were able to drop in between the rock. Later, I was tearing apart my tank trying to net every little fry i had seen and put them in the net breeder box. I tried another method and left the female in the net breeder box but the box is very small and there's no where for the fry to escape unless your there when she's dropping them, they're most likely going to get eaten. Your best bet, is to just have a seperate breeding tank. Heck, I just used an old little mermaid 5 gallon that was in storage, wrapped netting around the filter, stuck in a heater, and made sure there were large pieces of gravel in there for the fry. People have suggested using marbles as substrate. When the female is finished dropping the fry place her back in the show tank. I now have a 10gallon I use specially for breeding. I've breed guppies, dwarf platies, golden apple snails, swordstail, and my latest, bettas.*
2. ive noticed at big als they have a few already pregnant fish would it be best to get one of those or try and get fish i house pregnant? 

*You may want to get your own fish from seperate pet shops. Most chances are that the pregnant female in the pet shop is inbred w/ one of it's siblings, leading to deformities Also, if you're breeding mollies there are all different colors of mollies, you may want to pick out a certain color or type. On top of that it's less stressful if the for the female if she's already at home before becoming pregnant.*


3. if it is best to get a fish i house pregnant how do i go about getting that done?

*Do you know how to sex the livebearing fish? Otherwise your suppose to have two females for every male.*


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

> 1. in just a few words im not asking to wase your time and get a huge answer, what is the best way to set up a breeding tank?


 plenty of hiding spots for the fry. places that are a little more difficult for the adult fish to get through. plants with many small laves that are close together work best.


> 2. ive noticed at big als they have a few already pregnant fish would it be best to get one of those or try and get fish i house pregnant?


 i would get the fish pregnant yourself. it is less stressful on the female and also allows you to select what male you want. it also prevents inbreeding.


> 3. if it is best to get a fish i house pregnant how do i go about getting that done?


 with mollies its easy. you can pretty much just put them together and they will do their thing. as long as you know how to sex the fish. i would have at least 2 to 3 females to every male. i also recomend separating the fry as soon as you can sex them to prevent them from breeding with each other. if you have the tank space that is. but if you don't care they will be fine together too.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

awsome advice. im stoked to go forth. now in regards to getting my fsh pregnant does this happen reasonably quickley? or could i put 3 females to every male i have (hope being 3 males) therefor 9 females. and still be waiting a year?


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

AndyCollins said:


> awsome advice. im stoked to go forth. now in regards to getting my fsh pregnant does this happen reasonably quickley? or could i put 3 females to every male i have (hope being 3 males) therefor 9 females. and still be waiting a year?


It depends on how comfortable your fish are. If you have plenty of hiding spots, so the female can get away when she wants, and the water perimeters are great your fish they should be pregnant with in a month. Also, if you're going to go with mollies keep in mind that they are a brackish water fish, although they can be kept in freshwater their entire lives, I would still add some salt to the water. Just look up the water perimeters on the type of fish you choose to breed. I believe it also helps if you just have that breed in the tank and nothing else. Sometimes they won't try to mate if they feel threatened by the other fish in the tank. Just from my own personal experience.


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

have plenty of places for them to hide. plants and little caves or rocks and they will do great! they will breed vary quickly if they're comfortable.  if they're stressed even if they become pregnant they can absorb the fry before they are born.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

my plattys i have had for about a month or 2 and one already had "fry" i didnt get to see them though because she gave birth when i was asleep and i think they al got eaten by the morning


----------

